# Next year prep



## C2C

Well it's only 7 months til snare season starts again so time to start getting ready .Hung up the unused snares from last year and will give them a dust of camo spray paint when weather warms up ...117 hanging here . We bought parts at the depot for new ones , enough for 300 more . Cost almost $1100, but if prices stay hi that's a potential $42000 worth of coyotes if they all catch .
I'm not saying we will catch that many next winter but gonna take a serious run at 150 or so . 
2 years ago we hit 118, 139 last winter so it should be in reach .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Well it's only 7 months til snare season starts again so time to start getting ready .Hung up the unused snares from last year and will give them a dust of camo spray paint when weather warms up ...117 hanging here . We bought parts at the depot for new ones , enough for 300 more . Cost almost $1100, but if prices stay hi that's a potential $42000 worth of coyotes if they all catch .
I'm not saying we will catch that many next winter but gonna take a serious run at 150 or so . 
2 years ago we hit 118, 139 last winter so it should be in reach .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Keep at it I like coming along on your seasonal task and there results.


----------



## hassell

There is nothing better than having a goal, I'm sure you will score.


----------



## C2C

Hope so Rick, last year was exceptional but I think we can best it

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well it takes three things to make it happen C2C... The desire, the target, and the opportunity. That's what the man told me ????. C2C I know spray paint is easy but have you tried using logwood dye? I know I have a fondness of the smell of logwood... just brings back great memories when trapping season was near. I'll never forget smelling logwood as I was walking home from school in the fall. You knew what time it was. ????


----------



## C2C

Scent is one thing I'm afraid of with paint or whatever I choose to dull the shine on the cable and parts . Logwood likely wouldn't spook them as bad as my paint but a buddy used a trap dye and it gummed up all his teeth on the locks . I'm quite careful with my spray and so far it hasn't been an issue . After these dry I will coil them up and hang out In the wind for a couple months to air out then seal up in gallon cans with leaves and sage to further reduce the smell. 
I know when I have taken the lids off to start setting that the sage smell is quite strong so I'm guessing it must be working.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Judging by results, I'd agree.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like you’re getting ready I need to get stuff going to


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looks great get ready season will be here before you know it


----------



## C2C

Sorry about the double post..I forgot to load the pic ..maybe a mod can delete the other one ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Painted some snares today , I like tan on most of the snare with a red primer accent stripe or splash to create a camo effect to break up the outline . Mostly tan on the lock and spring so it doesn't stand out when set up.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking good, customers will be lined up in the fall.


----------



## C2C

Hope so Rick .I havent seen a coyote for a month but still hear them at night . That's good , I'm not tempted to shoot em if I cant see em .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

First batch of repaints is out in the wind to de scent .. fur hangers work good for hanging . I'll leave them for a couple weeks then place in the tin cans with sage and leaves .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!! you've been busy Cam-------Look'en Good --------------svb*


----------



## C2C

Thanx Skip,.these are snares we had set and didnt catch with .. they needed a touch up to dull the shine so I repainted them 
..not much but a touch. Now they need to lose the paint smell and back in the can . I'll get started building more when I get the chance .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking good and greening up nice there.


----------



## C2C

Yea it is Rick , could use a good rain tho . Branding the big bunch to.morrow but then let us have it ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I spent some coyote cash and bought a swager for making snares ,does a.nice clean crimp and.no more hammers on the thumb. I made 100 more this afternoon and into the dishwasher to degrease ..hope to hang and paint them tomorrow.























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It’s pretty obvious that your wife loves you a lot letting you put those in the dishwasher.


----------



## youngdon

Either that or she’s being held captive.


----------



## glenway

The man's serious about his snares!


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> It's pretty obvious that your wife loves you a lot letting you put those in the dishwasher.


Shes been sleeping on the trailer I bought her with last years coyotes Don ...yup she loves me ..LOL.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> The man's serious about his snares!


Anal might be the word Glen . Lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

All joking aside I have the most forgiving and understanding wife in the world...she doesnt complain about furs or dead beaver for bait in the freezer, turns a blind eye to mud and cow manure on the porch floor just cleans it up when I leave and has never , and I mean never complained when I've taken off hunting or fishing ...the love of my life for 37 years and I hope she still feels the same about me .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

A very lucky man indeed, time to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## C2C

Painted some more snares yesterday , a nice way to spend a holiday Monday. I made a loop and painted the sides red/ copper ( brush color) and top and bottom a light tan . It should break up the circle and give a camo effect ..the locks and hardware get the tan . After deciding where to paint what color I hung the rest and tried to duplicate it on 100 snares . A poor picture but you get the idea .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Cam. Days are getting shorter already.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Nice work Cam. Days are getting shorter already.


Starting to get long here Don , haying time and lots to do ..lol . Got first 25 acres , baled , 3 ton / acre.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I saw your post on what you had cut, how many acres ? , that seems like a pretty good per acre harvest.... but honestly I have no clue if it is or not. How much hay do you need to get through the winter ?


----------



## hassell

Well done Cam.. Did you get any of that wind.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Well done Cam.. Did you get any of that wind.


Got a wicked north wind for a couple hrs but nothing from your way yet ..got 125 acres of hay just not quite dry enough yet ,hope to miss the forecast showers tomorrow

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> I saw your post on what you had cut, how many acres ? , that seems like a pretty good per acre harvest.... but honestly I have no clue if it is or not. How much hay do you need to get through the winter ?


Got 25 baled and hauled , another 125 not quite ready to go ... and another 300 to cut ..we need about 1400 bales for ourself for the winter..usually like to gave a couple hundred extra just in case . We sell the balance of our crop, this year it could be 1000 bales ....3 ton is pretty.good for grass

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I made up some more snares this morning...15 5/64" 5 ft withers heavy breakaways 385# to be used on steel hillsides and cliff hangers, some with magnum springs the others just regular . Also 50 more extensions 3/32" x 6ft. On to the dishwasher to degrease them either paint or baking soda treatment























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk
One more batch of 1/16 " snares to build will give me 300 to start


----------



## knapper

Looks like you are well under way to being ready for this coming season.


----------



## hassell

I've always liked production warehouses. Well done.


----------



## youngdon

Like the well oiled(then degreased in the wifes dishwasher) machine that you are !


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looking good I need to start getting my traps prepared before season is here and they are not ready


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WTG Cam-----Won't be long and we'll be seeing your results---Thanks for sharing everything---------svb*


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Like the well oiled(then degreased in the wifes dishwasher) machine that you are !


Haha..well I try .
Can hardly wait Skip, got my last 40 built so total is 300 now , still have to paint a fee but most are in the gallon cans awaiting the safe to scent cover

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

So I got bored in an off moment and made another 40 extensions and 30 stakes..lol.. 
Got the extensions painted and picked some sage to dry . I will put it in the cans with snares to try and de-scent further.
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looking good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

That 1/16 Cable kills them fast puts em right to sleep. Can't wait to see all the catches this winter. Good luck Buddy catch a bunch


----------



## youngdon

You can’t be over prepared in my book.


----------



## C2C

One little tidbit I forgot to tell .. this year could be interesting if the weather stays warm thru December.. A sow grizz and 2 Cubs have taken up residence within a mile of one bait and a boar lives close to my second one . I'm hoping there's lots of snow and they all go to sleep early so we dont get introduced ...neither bunch shows any fear of man .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Looking good


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> One little tidbit I forgot to tell .. this year could be interesting if the weather stays warm thru December.. A sow grizz and 2 Cubs have taken up residence within a mile of one bait and a boar lives close to my second one . I'm hoping there's lots of snow and they all go to sleep early so we dont get introduced ...neither bunch shows any fear of man .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Do you have any options if you are introduced?


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Do you have any options if you are introduced?


Well ....I'm afraid my only option is to pull out if they take over the site ...if we have a face to face conversation I pretty well have to have a foot in their mouth before I can pull the trigger....I wouldn't dare do the SSS...if caught I'd get in more trouble than shooting a cop . I'm hoping nothing even remotely happens ,I always check my sites out from above carefully before descending the hills but you never know . The bear spray will be with me for sure and possibly the defender,, but that will take a lot of fun out of the game .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Be careful when out there.


----------



## murphyranch

Having any trouble with them and your cattle?

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Defender ? Which one do you own.


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> Having any trouble with them and your cattle?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


Thanx for the concern guys, so far so good ... neighbour's had a major wreck with yearlings a couple miles to the west and bears have been over there cleaning things up . .no water in pasture and lost 21 head . I ve got a black Remy 870 shotty , short barrel but full stock that u hope I never have to use .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Thanx for the concern guys, so far so good ... neighbour's had a major wreck with yearlings a couple miles to the west and bears have been over there cleaning things up . .no water in pasture and lost 21 head . I ve got a black Remy 870 shotty , short barrel but full stock that u hope I never have to use .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


No water in pasture? How did that happen?

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

murphyranch said:


> No water in pasture? How did that happen?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


You gotta know these guys ...dont deserve to even have livestock . Turned out 80 head of yearlings , lost 21 in the no water pasture....currently have 50 left , 9 unaccounted for since end of first week and still cant find them ....kinda makes you shake your head .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Sage is in place to de-scent ..I'll wait a couple weeks then remove and replace with new stuff then seal up till we need em .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Looking good Cam. That's a lot of green beans......


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Looking good Cam. That's a lot of green beans......


Haha...that's some of em ..got 390 snares between us and 200 extensions..I made another 25 stakes so I think we have enough equipment . I'll be using only 1/16 on my lines and Jordan likes the heavier 5/64. 2 dozen made with the heavy breakaways for cliff hangers .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

